# What's your next significant fishing purchase?



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I have serious thoughts on a 30SHA, to give my 525 some company. Prolly gonna do it.

Having casual thoughts about a yak. Too many good pics have been posted here, and I hear them calling.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

either a flats boat or a twin brother for my van staal or another trinidad

not sure which yet but the flats boat is lookin like the lead so far


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

derekxec said:


> either a flats boat or a twin brother for my van staal or another trinidad
> 
> not sure which yet but the flats boat is lookin like the lead so far



Get a couple Van Staals, Three more Trinidads, and a brand new Hobie Revolution, and you'll have no need for a flats boat ...And PLENTY of fishin' money left over... 

As for myself, probably a custom heaver, that OM's just too FAT!.. I want something that'll throw 8, with a 22 Fuji seat...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Get a couple Van Staals, Three more Trinidads, and a brand new Hobie Revolution, and you'll have no need for a flats boat ...And PLENTY of fishin' money left over...
> 
> As for myself, probably a custom heaver, that OM's just too FAT!.. I want something that'll throw 8, with a 22 Fuji seat...


My GOD RR you are a HO !!  

 

fish on brotha!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Ho*

High dollar HO too


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm aiming to build an Abu 5500 CT like Railroader's got. That's hooooottttttt!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

A back rack/porch for my truck.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Buy up some Penn 525s and a Torque or two before the company goes to heck.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Shark reel*

for the beach looking at penn 10/0 up to 16/0 just to able to show it off more then anything Maybe when the sharks see it, they will just beach themselve's and give up opcorn:


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

just bought a custom mitchell from the mitchell man on ebay.looking for a custom surf rod to go with it.railroader,youre off the chain with that rig...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Lookin*

I'll probably get a conventional combo. Maybe an OM with a 525.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm gonna have to go with a boat. Since I should be living down around Pawley's Island by summer I wanna have one. But since there's a big move involved and a career change for my girl, not sure if a boat will be in the budget right away, so with that said...The next purchase may end up being a Yak so I can safely get on the water when I'm down there (at least to yak out baits)


----------



## sandcruiser (Jan 15, 2007)

*project boat*

I'd love to find an old 17' Boston Whaler Montauk for a project boat and fix it up a little at a time.

There out there....but I've been a phone call behind about every time on securing one. Patience and persistence I guess.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

get a pair of new polarized sun glasses.

A rack built by Catman32 and Shooter.

More sand spikes built by Catman32 and Shooter.

new 1448 heaver

Blue Yonder


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

A 4,5,6,8oz Frog Toungue Mold from Shawn Collins


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I have to revise my earlier statement...I'm going to buy at least two more 525Mags before they get outsourced before I start building my 5500CT. Hey, the Abu parts area already discontinued, right?


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

a helocopter so i can cruise the coast


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

derekxec said:


> either a flats boat or a twin brother for my van staal or another trinidad
> 
> not sure which yet but the flats boat is lookin like the lead so far


Get a flats boat...   
I am only a hour away...:fishing: :fishing: :fishing:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

1. Hobie Revolution Rigged for Fishing (Fishfinder, anchor trolley, light, flag, ram tube holder, and two flush mounts behind the seat.)

2. Breakaway HDX

3. Shimano Tekota 500

4. LL Bean West Branch Waders and shoes

5. Kokotat Semi Dry Top


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

My stash has thinned out pretty significantly,my list of items needed
Another Gambit 24
Blue Yonder
Another 525 mag
Penn squidder 140 (new one)
Another 6500 Ct Mag Elite
And I really need to find a tourny rod that suits me for 150-175g,The Century G5 just don't feel right and the Zziplex F2 only throws 125,But really well.
I'm sure I'll think of more


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*boats*

I want a John Boat and a Yak .... I need a new Muskie rod ........ and maybe a 5500 Pro Rocket for the Muskie rod


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Looking to convert my*

Squidder 140 to the narrow 146; need to order the kit online and maybe a spare 525mag spool.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

hopefully a (used)jeep wrangler in the next month or two...then thule or sakima rack and front rod rack for the beach


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

some bloodworms...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Wheel's Reels 923 and a Wheel's Reels Fusion.

Might get another Abu 7500C3 conversion for the Fusion.

Or maybe that new 535mag if Penn ... um ... Shakespeare ... ever puts it out. Still waiting for that one.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Does a truck count?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Daiwa 20 or 30....


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Orest said:


> Squidder 140 to the narrow 146; need to order the kit online and maybe a spare 525mag spool.


what are you looking to use it for Orest? How castable are your 301's?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I am really looking to get a custom built heaver. Been waiting for ever and a day to pull the trigger on one. And I think on my next sale I might order one up.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Hmmm . . . 

1. Mag 525 (x2)

2. Breakaway HDX

3. Breathable Waders

4. Shoes for waders (I think I'm gonna need to puchace 3 and 4 together).

5. 1 lb. spool of Sufix Tri 17lb.

6. 1500 yd spool of 15lb PP


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> Hmmm . . .
> 
> 1. Mag 525 (x2)
> 
> ...



fingers, you forgot the kayak...  come to the dark side... force is strong.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> Hmmm . . .
> 
> 1. Mag 525 (x2)
> 
> 2. Breakaway HDX


fc - great combo - are you getting the finished [ with the reel seat] or the unfinished 
HDX rod? I have the unfinished - I actually have the 525 mag on it now! I just used the stock reel clamps and secured the reel to the rod.


If this is your first time with a conventional..I would try to find some cheap Sea Striker 1 lbs spools to help absorb the blow-ups. Suffix is way too expensive to learn how to throw.

jus my .02 cents...wants some:spam: ?


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

*fingers*

i have 2 525mag that i might get rid of.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i'll get either hobie revolution or advanture.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

What is the rating on those HDX breakaway? I dont see it on the site.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Hdx*

got mine right here ....... 4-8 oz ... 20-30 lb line rating ..... and I love mine :fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Seasalt:
Kayak . . . hmmmm . . . was actually thinking about that, but need someone to hold my hand in the beginning. If your offering, I'm accepting  I would probably get that "pedal drive" yak that everyone talks about here, I don't paddle so good  Need to make sure my life insurance is up to date as well  

NS4D:
I'll prob. get the finished one. I'm actually very new to conventional, but after a couple practices, it seems okay. I feel confident in not blowing up, but that will change  Thanks for the heads up re: the cheaper line, I can see myself getting over confident, throwing as hard as I can into a head wind with the setting at 0 and kicking myself in the a$$.

Did you say :spam: ??? How'd you know I was Korean . . . I consider it the other pink meat  

Recipe:
1. Open Can via easy pull thumb pin
2. Turn upside down and let the contents "slide" down, with the signature "slurp" as it exits the can.
3. Cut into 1/2" slices and fry (the crispier the better).
4. Eat with rice.
5. Repeat the next morning with leftovers. MMMMMM. We be eatin' good in MD!!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> How'd you know I was Korean . . . I consider it the other pink meat



awe...man...ya had ta jus spoil it...ya ain't no Kin to that NTKG fella are you?....heard he couldn't catch crabs from a down and out hooker  
as long as ya don't have the dirty habits like that NTKG fella - yer all right with me. 

fc - like I said the HDX and 525 is great combo..I got the unfinished one cause I'm playin around with the butt legth to the reel seat...one day I'll be @ 29i nches..and then try it @ 32..and so on and so... 



> 4-8 oz ... 20-30 lb line rating


The HDX will cast 10oz..no problem. The rod will cast 6, but IMHO- 8oz is the money shot.

BTW - :spam: with eggs over greasey and white ice= breakfast of champions....


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

1. Flats boat
2. Shimano Stella on a Loomis GLX
3. Fly Fishing Lessons, Fly Charter, Fly Fishing Rig

Until those things happen I need waste no more money :beer:


----------



## abu (Nov 28, 2006)

I think buying tomorrow. 
Tica 10' rod.
!st conventional reel- I think a Blue Yonder


----------



## abu (Nov 28, 2006)

OK....It might not be a conventional reel but I'm buying something tomorrow!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I just added an HDX to the arsenal. Really I just bought it for the casting tournaments, I don't own a big rod that I can cast mono with :redface:  (others are just for braid). Bought the tournament butt too, that's going to take some time to get into it.

Next move for me is to make some sales. Keep an eye out in the Marketplace . . . perhaps someones next 'big purchace" will be sumptin I got!  :fishing:


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Two reels, a 30SHA and 40SHA. Need them, got to have them. My collection is lagging behind some of you real tackle HO's.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

F&C, get boot foot breathables. breathables with a seperat shoe will drive you crazy if you fish on sand. At least it does for me because sand will get in between your waders and the shoe. I've even tried gravel guards and still get this problem. boot foot is all I'll ever wear after owning my first pair.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

thebeachcaster said:


> F&C, get boot foot breathables. breathables with a seperat shoe will drive you crazy if you fish on sand. At least it does for me because sand will get in between your waders and the shoe. I've even tried gravel guards and still get this problem. boot foot is all I'll ever wear after owning my first pair.



Good to know. Thanks for the info. I'm leaning toward the LL Bean West Branch (medium). Went to the store at Tysons, they only had the medium King, and were kinda long for me. Said they'd have em' in end of winter. Might check out the outlets as well, save some $$$.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

thebeachcaster said:


> F&C, get boot foot breathables. breathables with a seperat shoe will drive you crazy if you fish on sand. At least it does for me because sand will get in between your waders and the shoe. I've even tried gravel guards and still get this problem. boot foot is all I'll ever wear after owning my first pair.


Bootie waders with the surf shoes doesn't bother me a bit. Yeah, you get some sand in the shoes...So what?

I'd rather have the little bit of sand in the shoes, than the big blisters that rubber boots rub on you. Besides the fact that the rubber boots are HEAVY.

Guess that's why they make both types, Huh? 

Give me bootie waders and light nylon shoes.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Railroader said:


> Bootie waders with the surf shoes doesn't bother me a bit. Yeah, you get some sand in the shoes...So what?
> 
> I'd rather have the little bit of sand in the shoes, than the big blisters that rubber boots rub on you. Besides the fact that the rubber boots are HEAVY.
> 
> ...


I'm with ya on this one, RR. A little sand in the shoes is better than those heavy arse rubber boots. 

Hey, NS4D. I need yer solution to the broken metal lace hooks/D-ring closures on your boots. I can't quite remember how you said you fixed yours that day at the Refuge. I really liked what you did. 

Also need a couple of yak combos. I'm looking at both the Daiwa Tierra rods and the Daiwa Emcast Surf. Both are about the same price fer the 7'ers. The Tierra has Fuji Concept guides, which I like. Need a couple of them new Daiwa Tierra reels, too. You can get them for about $115 now.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

NJ,

I'd stay away from any surf type rod in the 'Yak....I've found that for 'yakkin purposes, the shorter the butt section the better.

Anything with a butt too long to clear the inside of your forearm/elbow joint when holding the reel is too long....

Fishing from a sitting 'yak position takes some getting used to, as you are pretty restricted as to how much you can move.

I alternate from spinning to baitcasting to kind of give each muscle group a rest during a thousand cast day...The casting rod is held in the left hand, the spinner in the right. Swap 'em out when you start getting tired, and it let's you keep right on fishin'... 

6'6" or 7' rods are plenty. You just need enough rod to reach around the front of the 'yak.

My opinion based on my experience, but maybe you can use some of it...


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Once I liquidate some of my surplus spinning reels I think I'll buy a Breakaway LDX spinning rod.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Railroader said:


> My opinion based on my experience, but maybe you can use some of it...


Thanks, bud. That's good info. I've used everthing from a 6'6" to and 8'6" on my yak. I like 7'. The only good thing about a long rod on a yak is if yer gonna get out and cast once you reach your destination. 

I agree, a 7' rod with a shot butt is much better for sittin' and fishin' from the yak.

I'm leaning toward the Tierra 7' rod and Tierra 2500 reel. Ain't gonna be cheap if I get dumped ... again.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> Ain't gonna be cheap if I get dumped ... again.


If you like it, LEASH it!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> .
> 
> Hey, NS4D. I need yer solution to the broken metal lace hooks/D-ring closures on your boots. I can't quite remember how you said you fixed yours that day at the Refuge. I really liked what you did.


200lbs test and crimps. When them rings corrode - thats hoe I recycled them boots - will post pics later...gotta get some drinkin done:beer:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*AN new WRI Rod*

I'm thinkin Ill go with fusions now.....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> 200lbs test and crimps. When them rings corrode - thats hoe I recycled them boots - will post pics later...gotta get some drinkin done:beer:


here's my quik fix :


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

almost fergot -

Re-new my Pier and Surf subscription as a supporter!!!!!!!!!

Same as above - but looks like I will re-new NTKG's to.....finally huh?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> almost fergot -
> 
> Re-new my Pier and Surf subscription as a supporter!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Same as above - but looks like I will re-new NTKG's to.....finally huh?


yeah you like a girl man promises... your promises dont mean nothin to me no more


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Time for a new rack for the Explorer...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Husky*

My twin 501 cast just fine.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

NTKG said:


> yeah you like a girl man promises... your promises dont mean nothin to me no more


----------



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

*custom rod*

Looking to have a custom rod made about 12'0 to 14'0 cork taped handles MH action any input just holla.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

*Tica on Tica*

Well, "significant purchase" is a relative phrase ... this was significant for me cuz I got a daughter in college now  

It's a nice light Tica Dolphin 11MH pole with a Tica Dolphin SE10000 reel and a 1500yd spool of 30lb PP not bad for $275 (120+65+90)  

Now I just need to get some warmer weather and take it over to the lake for some practice ... I'm thinking of casting up at the wider end cuz the narrow end is only 400yds across and I don't want to get snagged in the sticker bushes on the other side


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Keep on keepin'-on:beer:


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*asked my wife what I need next*

She said a good lawyer


----------



## Buffalo96 (Dec 23, 2006)

*I am new to this board, but been on some others for a while.*

I keep asking my wife the same question and I get the same answer as SurfCat.

I guess I really want a nice rod rack/cooler holder for the front of my Jeep GC. The roof rack is nice but a bumper rack would be more convenient.

I just finished putting together a heavy heaver setup for some bigger fishies. I got a 12' BPS OM Heavy rod and put a Penn 545 on it that I added some MAGs to. Haven't had a chance to try it out but am itching to line it up and toss some weight around.

I also managed to replace a Penn Surf Stick that I broke at Ramp 49 in November.

Now I just gotta sneak 5 hours east and try them out.:fishing: 

Until then I will be sitting here..... :beer:


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

It's nice to see the fishing board families coming together. :fishing: You should be over there trying out that set up on those biters right now Buffalo !!

Welcome to the board...


----------



## Buffalo96 (Dec 23, 2006)

Doubt I will see the sand and surf for a few months with a baby on da way.  

But I hope to snag a cobia come June with that setup. Never been much on targeting biters... but after what I have been seeing on the boards it may be worth a shot.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I'd like to get myself a new GPS system and a new set of breathable waders.... :beer:


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Buffalo, yeah with the size of those things landed it sure looks like fun, if you shark fish or not.

I picked up some tickets for the OBPA raffle and at the same time supporting a great cause I might win a great gift certificate to RDT. The the SKY is the limit! New heaver and a 525 all dialed in.....


----------



## abu (Nov 28, 2006)

It will be tomorrow and it will be a Tica 10' rod and either a Pro Rocket 6500 or a 6500 CS Mags. Any suggestions?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

abu said:


> It will be tomorrow and it will be a Tica 10' rod and either a Pro Rocket 6500 or a 6500 CS Mags. Any suggestions?


Here we go again....


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

abu said:


> It will be tomorrow and it will be a Tica 10' rod and either a Pro Rocket 6500 or a 6500 CS Mags. Any suggestions?


Get both. You know you're going to eventually anyway. This just saves the trouble and money in the long run by negating the need to drive all over town looking for a reel  And while you're at it, you might as well throw in a 525Mag or three!


----------



## Variable (Sep 12, 2006)

Might be "replacing" the kayak with a Gheenoe. Well, not really replace, because I will probably never get rid of the good ole Prowler. I just want a flats machine that I can stand on and cast, without the expense and responsibilities of full out flats rig.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Sell the Camaro that I am working on and get a 4wheel drive. I need to update my equipment.


----------



## abu (Nov 28, 2006)

*fishbreath*

Fishbreath....I know....I know......I have gone back and forth for ever. I want to thank you and everyone else who helped me decide what to go with. I placed an order today (drum roll) I ordered the Tica 10' foot and the Abu 6500 Pro Rocket Level Wind. Hope to have it next week.

Bad part.........I'm already trying to figure out....first conventional reel so bare with me. This is great!

You guys are great and i appreciate your patience and your input.


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

*Just got...*

Ocean Master 12' 6-12oz spinning rod 
Daiwa emcast Sport 6000 
with a breakaway cannon from saltdawg - nice setup . got a AG 5600C4 with a 7 1/2' Ugly stik for christmas. I only need a camper shell for my yota and a custom rod rack cooler box and I'll be good to go!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Man I love this rack building stuff  now I seem to do more traden than haven to pull $$ out of the back pocket.

Just got an ABU 7000 CS Pro Rocket that has been converted to a full out 7500CTC3 with ALL the goodies. Abec 7 bearings, Wheeler cross bar, Carbon drag washers and I keep hearing bells and whistles. This sucker spins so long I have to sit it down to keep watching it.
And of course the ABU 6500 with all the upgrades you can get as a Christmas present from Catman32,,, that sucker is so fast even with the level wind on it I had to go back and add some brakes.
Next on the list is some of Tommy Wheelers custom blanks  
Ain't being a tackle hoe great.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Wanted to post something on this thread when it was active, but decided to wait until I got it. Here it is, my new Shooter Custom. 















Lots more picts are over in the 4x4 forum.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=256721

.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BubbaBlue said:


> Wanted to post something on this thread when it was active, but decided to wait until I got it. Here it is, my new Shooter Custom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you  .....I hate Shooter even more!!!!.....


I'm jus talkin smack------>cause I'm jealous!!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yep cmon tax return and I can post pics of my new rack...


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Just purchased a 6500CT Chrome Rocket from ebay, AND at a very very nice price to boot. Should look good next to its 6500CT Sports Mag brother. Can't wait for it to arrive.

*Looking for a Blue Yonder and a 6500CT Mag Elite to add to the collection.*


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

I didn't realize it until Sunday, but I had three. I bought two SHA's a 30 and a 40. Then I stop off at a sporting goods store in Tampa and put a deposit on a kayak. They were nice enough to order two different ones that are bare and then I can pick the one I want and have them rig it. My wife is now convinced that I have lost my mind.

Jimmy


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*OBX_Nomad*

I was watching that reel ..... never bid .... had to keep looking over my shoulder ...


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Surfchunker, 

I know exactly how you feel. Last night I was hoping to get its twin - a 6500CS Chrome. My significant other was "questioning" my need for another reel *just like the other*, so I was hesitant to bid. I believe the reel went for $128 and change. Oh well.


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*Ah The wish list..................*

A rain suit either a Grunden or Hanson.

A new rack for the front of the truck and a couple of Shooters sand spikes 

><))))*>


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Wow! forget the crap you see on "pimp my ride", now that's what I consider nice Bling! :beer: 

Should be picking up my ballistic from Randy today and just ordered the Surf Basia QD to put on it.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Thankfully the kid's education is already paid for! Hoping to add a Blue Yonder soon.


----------

